# Looky what Santa brought me.



## TOY BOAT (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, if by Santa, you mean me. And by brought, you mean I went to the store and purchased.  

This weapon is a Smith & Wesson SD9 9mm 16+1. 
Light weight, high capacity, easy to fire, easy to conceal and carry.
I am using Remington Golden Saber 124 grain hollow tips.
I can't wait to get some target ammo and go practice. This is my first weapon in over 20 years.


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats! Stuck down here in MA we cant even get that gun.

Any good shops around your way for ammo?


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jan 1, 2013)

Jim
I purchased my ammo at the link below. Not on line, but actually in the store. A 25 round box of hollow points were $22. The target rounds were $13-$14. Not sure how many rounds in a box. Of course no sales tax.

Renaissance Firearms
https://www.renarms.com/


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 7, 2013)

16+1 yeah buddy!


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jan 8, 2013)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> 16+1 yeah buddy!


Yea, but for some reason, I can only load 15 rounds in each of the magazines. Both are 9mm, and have a 16th comfirm window, but putting the 16th round in is tight, and the mag won't load in the gun. :? 

Anyways, I have started my ammo stash. Getting a few hundred more rounds this week.


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2013)

If you come across any good deals on Bulk 9mm or 223 please let me know.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sportsmansguide. Delivered to ur door. My wife wasn't too happy when 1000 7.62x39 and 500 .308's were sitting on the porch.


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2013)

lovedr79 said:


> Sportsmansguide. Delivered to ur door. My wife wasn't too happy when 1000 7.62x39 and 500 .308's were sitting on the porch.



They will not deliver to Mass...... :roll:


----------



## Jim (Jan 9, 2013)

Only a few companies will deliver Ammo to MA which is BS. I have to buy it here or drive to NH, Maine, CT, RI........


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's no good. Time to move.


----------



## switchback (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice! Need to grab me some ammo for my wife's gun.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Jan 12, 2013)

I went into wally world looking for ammo today, and found they were out, but they had a lazer sight/flashlight combo for what looked to be $30. So I grabbed it. It rang up $40, but since it was marked $30, I got it for that. =D> 
Works great. Took about 10 minutes to install, and adjust the sight. 8)


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2013)

Love the light!


----------



## bcritch (Jan 16, 2013)

Jim said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> > Sportsmansguide. Delivered to ur door. My wife wasn't too happy when 1000 7.62x39 and 500 .308's were sitting on the porch.
> ...



No deliveries to NJ either


----------



## bcritch (Jan 16, 2013)

Sweet gun....


----------



## TOY BOAT (Feb 1, 2013)

Update: Laser/light combo was a piece of crap. One bumbp, and the laser had to be readjusted. Took it back and used the money to get a holster for the gun, and buy the last box of 9mm ammo in New England. :roll: 
The whole reason I purchased a 9mm was for cheap ammo with stopping power. I guess I am not alone. #-o


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2013)

keep on hitting Walmart if you have one near you. I do and find some at least once per week. They get deliveries at least 3x per week.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Feb 2, 2013)

Jim said:


> keep on hitting Walmart if you have one near you. I do and find some at least once per week. They get deliveries at least 3x per week.


LOL. I have 6 Walmarts in a 30 mile radius from me. :roll: Two are five miles away from me in two different directions.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Feb 6, 2013)

Finally got my conceal/carry permit yesterday. Took two weeks, but a life time of obeying the law paid off. 8)


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats! I am waiting on mine to come in the mail! Will be two weeks tomorrow. And thete is no 9mm ammo around here. I bought a gun but the didn't have ammo. Went to three stores before I did find any.


----------

